# BBB ribs for diabetic friends



## garyt (Jun 28, 2011)

I have searched the forum and the Internet and found some rubs, but can someone recommend one that they have used and was good. I don't want to experiment with 12 racks of ribs. I am cooking for friends and was informed about half of them are diabetic. The party is on the 9th so I want do a small test run this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that some members use here use splenda in there rubs, I'm sure someone will come along soon.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm one of the one's he's thinking of.  Yes, I know your quandry, oh too well.  I've been very successful with substituting Splenda (the kind for baking, the powdery stuff) into sauces and the like and granular splenda and the brown substitute in rubs and the like.  When using the brown, I cut the quantity in half because it's a half and half substitute brown sugar.  Real and Substitute 50/50.  There is no real taste difference between real and splenda.  I've even modified a Carolina mustard sauce from a poster on this site that is acceptable by my sisters dietician.  Where the fun begins is when you have to start worrying about sodium levels.  Now there's taste conflicts because salt has a distinct taste that's hard to fake.

Good luck.  You're not alone.  Others will be along with their suggestions for this difficult situation but the answers are out there.

~Dave


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 29, 2011)

Personally I use Blue Agave for a sugar substitute in all of my cooking, ...Gary you could use your tried and true favorite rub, just leave the sugar out and use 25% less of the the amount of sugar called for and paint the Blue Agave on the ribs like you would oil.

http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/brands/Wholesome_Sweeteners/Organic_Raw_Blue_Agave.html

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not a diabetic, but I do try not to eat any sugar. So we substitute Splenda for sugar in ALL our recipes. I can't notice the difference in flavor.


----------

